# [FIXED] Apache2: mod_cgid.so where have you gone?

## Xiol

Hello all,

I'm having a problem with Apache2. When I try to start it I'm getting this error:

```
 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 80 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_cgid.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_cgid.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

And it's correct, there is no mod_cgid.so there. I removed that line from my configuration file, but without it Apache2 doesn't appear to be parsing PHP and Perl files correctly, which is important since this server is handling our RT system!

I've reinstalled Apache2, I've converted my apache2-builtin-mods file into my make.conf as per the documentation for 2.2.6-r5 - even manually adding mod_cgi and mod_cgid to the list to no avail.

Where has my mod_cgid.so file gone, and how do I get it back!?

Thanks for the help.Last edited by Xiol on Mon Jan 14, 2008 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xiol

Nevermind, fixed it. Apache now works but my vhosts are broke!

----------

## Ganto

how did you fix it? i have the same problem at the moment. i saw there there are some security issues with this module, so was it replaced or totally discontinued?

ganto

----------

## buzzin

Got this too, pls do share your fix?

----------

## jamesb

etc-update fixed it for me.

----------

